# First my humi, now my mailbox...



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

So, you guys all know that I had my Humi stolen from me along with my 74 Fender P-bass, my computer, and several bottles of liquor. I came home from work the other day, and now my mail box is missing, and all there is left around it is little splinters and 2 conspicous boxes. The first was from Neuromancer who sent me a nice nice selection of cigars along with a few awesome humidification devices to the likes of which I have never seen. The second was from Theromulus who sent me another awesome bomb full of delicious cigars. Oh, and Herbie, a CS member, gave me one of his old Humi's. Guys, I cant thank you enough. Although it is goign to take me a while to get my collection back up to speed, it is nice to have my generous BOTL's at CS to make this process a lot smoother. You guys are great. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Good job guys for helping him out. Well done.


Stacey


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Awesome!!! 

o :al 

Popcorn anyone?


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey that's what fellow BOTL /SOTL are all about. Helping another when their down. Enjoy the smoke bro. Good luck replacing your mailbox. :r


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Sure, everyone post in the duplicate thread that I didnt post in...



you gotta love CS's spirit. they wont let one of their own stay down.

Way to go guys, im sure it helped RE-boost his faith in mankind.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME ?
Buy yourself a "tool", put up some surveillance cameras and wait for the idiots to come back!
Thats the lowest of low!
PM me your address!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> o
> 
> Popcorn anyone?


Yes, thank you! :r

Hang in there, Blake! 

:ms NCRM


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this unfortunate incident. 
If you PM me your address I'll throw a package your way. I can't do anything about your mailbox, but maybe I can help ease the pain a bit.

Let me know what you like and I'll see what I can do.

Frank


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hey Blake, 

I have a feeling that it isn't over yet.......... 


ATL


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

That's what friends are for. WTG guys.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey Blake,
> 
> I have a feeling that it isn't over yet..........
> 
> ATL


:tpd: Popcorn here.....Get your popcorn o


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Its probably not over yet !

BBBBBBBWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAA !!!!!!!!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

o oh i think that operation recovered property is just getting started:z


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd like a super jumbo tub please!!o


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

hollywood said:


> I'd like a super jumbo tub please!!o


I'll just share with Hollywood. Extra butter please.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok, today I got home, and there were four fishing looking packages. I tore into them like a kid at christmas, and I was given an amazing amount of awesome sticks. Some are staples, and some I havent even heard of. Thanks for the generousity whodat1, JasonloveIII, Brad, and Drob. This board just continues to amaze me. If I can get ahold of a camera, there will be pictures.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

It was my pleasure, Blake. If it put a smile on your face, mission accoplished.
Enjoy!


----------



## whodat1 (Sep 7, 2005)

Enjoy! I just wish your own sticks hadn't got stolen.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

more?


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

They'll be hitting soon I'm sure...


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

This thread exemplifies exactly what it means to be a “Brother of the leaf.” It’s astonishing to see all of you reaching out to a brother to help him (and his humidor) get back on his feet. Kudos to all of you!


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Great work guys! Taking great care of a BOTL in need.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

It's not over yet!!! Today I recieved 6 count it, packages. Thanks to JezterVA, NCRadioMan, Levell3, Stacey, Bruno, Atlharp, Hollywood. I apologize if I have forgotten any names, I am not at home right now. Guys, you dont know what this means to me. The Humi that I was gifted by Herbie is filled to the brim, and it is overflowing. You guys really took care of me, and I am very grateful. You are all true BOTL's. Get ready for a contest coming up having to do with your generousity, and no, I am not going to give away the cigars I couldnt fit in the humi, I am going to have to find a way to store these suckers. Thanks again.

Blake


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Gota love it 

And special thanks needs to go to Levell3 for working with me on this.


Stacey


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

don't worry its still not over


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Very cool Blake - Enjoy my man! And WTG everybody who joined in this much needed pummeling...


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds like coolidor time.:r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Enjoy'em Blake, 

I believe the carnage will continue!

ATL


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

o OH i wouldnt worry too much about finding space. It will continue!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Enjoy all you get, Blake! It was my pleasure.

It's all Brad's fault! 
:ms NCRM


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Enjoy them brother!! Hope they continue to make your skies blue and the sun warm and the trails clear!!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Enjoy all you get, Blake! It was my pleasure.
> 
> It's all Brad's fault!
> :ms NCRM


what me? Ok fine i guess ill admit it! Hope you are enjoying em! always happy to help a bother!


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed the package Blake. Don't you wish you belonged to a guitar discussion group?? Or then again, maybe you do. How many guitars have shown up on your front porch? :r


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

And the hits just keep on coming...

Today I got 3 bombs. Mike32312 sent me a great bomb complete with a picture of a burgler. I also got to more huge bombs from 12stones and EternalRider (A new member no less). Guys, you are really destroying me. You should see my room. It is littered with empty boxes and bags from the cigars. The humi is full, and I have set-up a Tupperdore which is also full now. I converted a cigarbox into a humidor. Desperate times call for desperate measures. Tonight I smoked a Partagas Maddie thakns to one of you BOTL's. It was great, just like the Hemmingway Short Story I smokes last night. Thanks again guys, you have really helped me look on the bright side of a crappy situation. Still no bass or computer, but I havent given up yet. I am going to go around to local pawn shops and music stores this weekend with pictures too to give to the owners.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

your more than welcome bud. glad to be a small part of making your life better.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> your more than welcome bud. glad to be a small part of making your life better.


:tpd: What he said 

Stacey


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> your more than welcome bud. glad to be a small part of making your life better.


well said mike. I think this thing has taken a life of its own! Enjoy the bombs buddy. you definatly deserve it!


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

The generosity of this site is amazing. A big thumbs up to all you guys.



TheSmokingHiker said:


> And the hits just keep on coming...
> 
> The humi is full, and I have set-up a Tupperdore which is also full now.


Just an idea which has been mentioned I believe. Keep the humidor on the low side and keep most of your smokes in the tupperdore(s?) and keep that hidden. Out of site out of mind.

I've read more than a few times on various sites that a burglar will hit the same house a month or so later to get the "new" stuff that replaced the stuff that was stolen in the first place.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

woobie said:


> The generosity of this site is amazing. A big thumbs up to all you guys.
> 
> Just an idea which has been mentioned I believe. Keep the humidor on the low side and keep most of your smokes in the tupperdore(s?) and keep that hidden. Out of site out of mind.
> 
> I've read more than a few times on various sites that a burglar will hit the same house a month or so later to get the "new" stuff that replaced the stuff that was stolen in the first place.


Also get the following for when he returns:

View attachment 5651


View attachment 5652


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Darb85 said:


> well said mike. I think this thing has taken a life of its own! Enjoy the bombs buddy. you definatly deserve it!


Ditto, ditto. Enjoy everything bro.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

mine should be there any day now also.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

did my make it bro?


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

sgresso said:


> did my make it bro?


Indeed. Awesome hit. Got 3 bombs today. Brent sent me a few awesome sticks. Those Torano's look tasty. I got another bomb today, but I cant read the handwriting of the name. It came with some Famous 3000's, and some beautiful Habanos with that barnyard smell that I love so much. You guys are still killing me. I have more cigars than I know what to do with. Thanks again.

Blake


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> I have more cigars than I know what to do with. Thanks again.
> 
> Blake


Try smoking them 

And good job guys.

Stacey


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Enjoy Blake glad they got there. Sorry they were a little late but I was sick as a dog last week and a half. The Torano's are tasty one of my favorites. Hope people leave your stuff alone and don't try to rob you again.

CBF:w


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> I have more cigars than I know what to do with. Thanks again.
> 
> Blake


Pics man!! Let's see the stack.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Did my smokes make it you you? I could not find mention in the thread.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Did my smokes make it you you? I could not find mention in the thread.


Yes they did, sorry...I forgot to put your name in there. They look "delish." Also, Mikey202 sent me a great little group of sticks. I have never had a SCR, and it looks yummy. Guys, this is getting painful. Luckily I will be out of town all weekend so I wont have to worry about any further destruction until then.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok, I think the damage is done. Kansashat sent me a humidor with several fine looking cigars in it. Thoe padrons look tasty. What generousity. I filled a 50 and a 75 count humi to the max guys. You were too good to me. I am going to run a contest in the next few weeks so get ready for it. It is all good.

Blake


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Let the games begin!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

woo hoo!! I think you are done blake but i could be wrong so dont get too comfortable! Look forward to your contest!


----------

